# what happens when you go looking for your cockapoos lost ball



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we had a little adventure when Echo lost her ball and i decided to se if we could find it a little further down stream. only had tow with me as mum took the other 2 with her to falkirk. 

http://youtu.be/WHsL0Ggn8vs


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

kendal said:


> we had a little adventure when Echo lost her ball and i decided to se if we could find it a little further down stream. only had tow with me as mum took the other 2 with her to falkirk.
> 
> http://youtu.be/WHsL0Ggn8vs


What a beautiful place and beautiful day to walk your lovely dogs.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree. Looks like an awesome walk!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lucky pooches


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

An amazing place, nice to hear your Scottish voice xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Great video - bet you got your feet wet!  Absolutely must start getting through to your dog club again soon. Maybe Teddy will settle down a bit now that he is older and will pay more attention to the trainer rather than the other dogs


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol yeah my boots still arent propperly dry lol they were fine for a bit but then i got a gush of cold watter just after Echo got to dry land lol


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

They are such fun around water. I love taking Dylan to the river


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh poor Echo, did you have you wadders and life jacket on.... I kept waiting for one of them to find the ball!!! They'd have done a better job than my 2 if they had ... we're always losing balls. Look how grown up Delta looks .. much the young lady, great video kendal x


----------

